# Cheesecake Dessert Bar for Wedding



## katest (Dec 9, 2012)

I am looking for any advice on making cheesecakes for a wedding dessert bar.  I would ideally like to have miniature cheesecakes or small bite size pieces, however I'm not sure the best way to do this.  I love to make the typical 9" springform size and everyone loves how these taste.  Should I buy a square springform and then cut these into smaller squares or buy a smaller 4" springform so that the typically pie cut would leave smaller pieces?  Again any advice would be great.  I also plan on freezing these ahead of time and defrosting for the wedding.  I would love to make cheesecakes and mini cupcakes ahead of time and then hire a friend to put the finishing touches on the day of/ day prior to the wedding.  I hope this isn't too ambitious of an idea.

Thank you


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

> I am looking for any advice on making cheesecakes for a wedding dessert bar. I would ideally like to have miniature cheesecakes or small bite size pieces, however I'm not sure the best way to do this


You don't need springform pans to make the mini's, simply take a 24 cup muffin tin (I don't know how many you have to make) and line paper cups in them, make your crumb mixture, pat the mixture down , pour batter, cook. Toppings and or decorations can all be done the day of the wedding ( as you said )

When making these its always good to double up on your papers. When done you can gently remove the papers. What is nice about these little cakes , there is no mess. They are eaten in 5-7 bites. No waste of cake.

Here is a pic off google. You can make various bases , oreo, graham, ginger...etc. the toppings are endless. Just a thought.





  








miniature cheesecake.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 9, 2012


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Great idea Petals.

I make cheesecakes in half sheet pans. After making the crumb crust and evenly spreading it into the pan, I'll use a large can or heavy bottle to push the crust down and flatten it. I will bake this for about 7-10 minutes to set, remove from oven to cool for a moment before I pour in the cheesecake batter. The baking time for such a pan is relatively short in comparison to the spring form pans.

Also if you use the mini muffin tins.....many of these are non stick so the crumb crust can go directly into the cup without having to use a paper liner.

As for the bar idea......what I have done in the past is serve slices of plain cheesecake and have a variety of toppings both warm and chilled available for the guest to choose from.

I have done:  warm peach filling, cherry filling, blueberry, chocolate, lemon curd, Creme Anglaise, chilled strawberries, bananas foster, the list is endless. Hope this helps.


----------



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

> simply take a 24 cup muffin tin (I don't know how many you have to make) and line paper cups in them, make your crumb mixture, pat the mixture down


I have done graham bases as above. I use the bottom of a shot glass to press down the mixture as I find it binds tighter and is also more consistent than using fingers.

Then again I have larger hands than most girls and found it really awkward to finger press.

I also bake this for 5 minutes before filling w/ anything else.

~MissyD


----------

